# "Key Not Found" on display when push Start/Stop button



## portal1986 (Jul 24, 2014)

I can not start the car by pressing the Start / Stop button. The display shows the message "Key Non found". Remote control key with normally opens and closes the car but the car itself does not open the approach to it. I have two keys and the two are the same. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Try changing the key battery


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It's not the key battery, it's the transponder in the key, or rather the Kessy not being able to read it. I have no idea why though. First thing I'd do would be to check for water under the floor in front of the driver's seat. It also might be a problem with the car battery.


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Believe it or not, the same warning appeared on my dash for days. It went away when I changed the key battery!


----------



## portal1986 (Jul 24, 2014)

The batteries are new. Is there a way to assign keys to the car?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

If the keys need to be adapted, it can only be done at a dealer, and you need both keys present when they do it. Salah's suggestion might be worth a try, it's cheap and easy.


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

Last year i faced the same problem. But my problem was obvious. Because i dropped my key from my hand and it damaged. I went to technical service and i changed my key, after that problem solved.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi (sorry, I do not know your name),

As with most cars, the transponder chip inside the key is powered from antennas mounted near the ignition key barrel and, with keyless entry, others mounted in the cockpit. Since neither of your two keys work, it is unlikely that both transponder chips have been damaged, unless you happened to drive past a NATO or Russian radar with both keys on board!

That brings us to the antennas, which are powered by the KESSY module. This has FET driver transistors which have been known to fail. So, providing power, fuses and cabling are all still intact, this is the likely cause.

The KESSY can have problems if water is, or has been, present in the left floor well. Standing water causes severe and immediate problems, intermittent water can cause corrosion on the printed circuit board and plug pins.

I think that is the first place to start looking.

Chris


----------

